# Mitered Box Back



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

I have build a small approximately 9" X 9" mitered box that is open in the front and into which I slide three small drawers to hold K-Cup coffee packs. I have made one already and I used plywood for the case and back. Now I am making another out of solid maple for the mitered case. Question, should I use a solid maple back or just birch plywood. I am giving this to my Aunt who lives near San Francisco and I am afraid the back might expand and push the case apart. Is this a legit concern? What is your recommendation?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Jim, I think you have a legitimate concern. Many years ago, I built a bookcase with a solid back. I thought I could restrain the movement by just gluing it to every shelf. The back split down the middle the first winter. For a box as small as that, the movement should be less than 1/8". Why not use a solid panel and let it float in dados with a little slack on the width? Good luck.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks I thought about doing that but unfortunately, I glued up the case yesterday. My only option now is solid or plywood back. Probably go with plywood as it is safest, with my sincerest apologies to Mr. Greene and Mr. Greene!
Jim


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have a lot to learn as I never thought that could be an issue. What about a synthetic material on the back instead now seeing as it's glued. That puck board is real cheap that you buy at windshield places


----------

